# Has anyone put a clone on 12/12 while rooting?



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

I've heard it speeds up the process, but what I really wanted to know is if it will speed up the flowering process.  Just so you know, the clones are already sexing and some almost have a premature bud.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2008)

I cannot see how it would speed anything up.  I'm sure that you can get a clone to root while on 12/12, but I see no advantage.  Your plants will be very small and probably only produce a couple of grams.  To my knowledge, there is no way to speed up the flowering process--it takes as long as it takes and it is strain dependent.


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

I know you can grow a clone on 12/12.  I highly doubt it would effect the size of the plant by a great deal.  Is it even possible for a plant to produce only a couple of grams?  That would be one sad plant.  I kind of worded things wrong.  I wanted to know if anyone has experienced a difference in rooting of a clone on 12/12 to 24/0.  Secondly, I know you can't speed up the flowering process, but I was more so wondering about starting a plant sooner in its flowering stage and its effects.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2008)

You still have not explained yourself well.  Are you planning on putting the clone into 12/12 to root and then put it back into 24/7 to veg and then putting it back into 12/12 to flower?

If you are dealing with clones, you can put them into 12/12 whenever you want--they are sexually mature.  However without some kind of vegging phase, the plants will be very small and (yes) produce only a couple of grams of bud.  You can leave the plant in vegging for as long a time or a short a time as you would like, depending on how big you want the finished plant to be.  Once you put the plant into 12/12 it will only grow so much taller  (different strains vary).


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, a clone could still be a nice size since they have already gone through a veg state.  I have cloned branches up to 1 1/2 ft.  I plan on cloning on 12/12 and leaving them on 12/12.  if everything goes to plan I believe I should be able to get a plant done in 10 - 13 weeks.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

ScarecrowTheLegalGrower said:
			
		

> Well, a clone could still be a nice size since they have already gone through a veg state. *I have cloned branches up to 1 1/2 ft.* I plan on cloning on 12/12 and leaving them on 12/12. if everything goes to plan I believe I should be able to get a plant done in 10 - 13 weeks.


 
Why would you clone such big branches? You take small clones, around 6 inches long, put them in 24 hours light until it roots. You then leave it in there until you want to change to flower. I don't think I'm understanding your logic. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

The only reason I have cloned big branches is just for the fun of it.  I'll try everything once, just to see what happens.  I've been cloning on 24 for the four years that I have been cloning, but I just recently heard from a friend that he experience a plant to root faster on 12/12.  Then I got to thinking if thus is true then what out come would you have by keeping it on 12/12.


----------



## Cole (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont think cloning on 12/12 would speed anything up?


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 22, 2008)

It doesn't make sense to me either, that's why I posted to see if anyone knew about this by experience.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2008)

I would be interested to know what method you use that enables you to clone branches that are 18" tall.  We generally cut off half the leaves even on 4" clones to get the plant to put its energy into producing roots rather than having to support a large leaf system...


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Apr 22, 2008)

Well, there is a claim that "roots grow in the dark" or at least grow quicker, so if that proved to be true the logic of 12/12 rooting a clone faster makes sense. Personally I don't think they do, and there doesn't seem to be a practical application of putting a new clone directly into 12/12 for the sake of speeding the rooting process, other than basically chopping down a 1 1/2 foot plant just to re-root it 

That said, kudos to you for experimenting.  Doing things that don't seem to make sense at frirst have spawned some of the greatest discoveries in the world, so keep at it


----------



## Growdude (Apr 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would be interested to know what method you use that enables you to clone branches that are 18" tall. We generally cut off half the leaves even on 4" clones to get the plant to put its energy into producing roots rather than having to support a large leaf system...


 
Ive done this as well just for fun but got a hole branch to root, just stuck it down in a rockwool cube a nd keep it wet.

Ive rooted clones on 12/12 but it was to just sex a mother plant.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Apr 22, 2008)

well i have not put one on 12/12 but did take a cutting and used dip/gro and with it being on 18/6 it still flowerd in a month when it should of went back to veg. so anything is possible......eace:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

I would keep it under 24 hours of light. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ScarecrowTheLegalGrower (Apr 23, 2008)

Well, I move in two weeks, so I can start some and see what happens and report back to you guys.  If it doesn't turn out the way I would want it to, then oh well.  Doesn't hurt me any.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 3, 2008)

i would stick it in veg for at least 2 weeks.. in 2 weeks they usualy root pretty well and then are ready to go into flower.. the only reason why i dont think it would be a great idea to go 12/12 from the start is because you will be waisting a week or 2 in the flowering cycle.. i mean that with no roots sucking up water and nutes the plant is not really growing.. its more less just healing and trying to grow a root system... its my expereance with clones that untill it is actualy rooted pretty well it stays the same size... so IMO your plants would be under 12/12 for 2 weeks for no reason... they will prolly be the same size at finish if you start them on 12/12 or root them then put them in 12/12...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 3, 2008)

Sure you can flower clones. It will speed things up because you're there's no veg stage. Plants will be smaller and yield will be reduced. 

Chek out parkingjoe's thread here

Looks like he's gonna have a great yield.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 3, 2008)

^yup


----------

